
Ask HN: How to Improve Typing Accuracy - jdowner
I have been using a keyboard for a long time, but I struggle to type accurately. I am more a &#x27;touch-typer&#x27; than a &#x27;hunt-and-pecker&#x27; but my accuracy is poor. There are two particular times when I find this frustrating. I work on the command line quite a bit, and invariably I will make a mistake and the command doesn&#x27;t work. Correct it, but make another mistake. Again it doesn&#x27;t work. I could slow down, and that helps, but at times it is frustrating. Also, it makes using slack&#x2F;irc&#x2F;etc frustrating because most of the time my sentences contain some mistake that makes me sound like I am struggling with the language when I am a native speaker!<p>I know that it sounds like a should simple do more touch typing practice, and maybe that is the answer, but the problem is that when I do exercises online I actually have pretty good accuracy. That includes typing practice in code and not just English. I am hoping that some of you might have suggestions or ideas that I have not thought of.<p>(you have no idea how many times I hit backspace while writing this!)
======
necovek
Perhaps you could try hitting the correct keys. :)

I am myself a touch-typist not using all ten digits, but still getting around
90-110 wpm typing English on online testing sites (though not a native
speaker).

My error rate is usually pretty small (1-3%), but I "feel" when I miss a key
and quickly correct it automatically.

I find that the rate of my typing is sufficient for the work I do (software
development), so I am not bothered about improving further.

You obviously don't think your typing speed is sufficient (thus the typos), so
I believe you should invest in proper hand placement and practice: if you
can't force youself to do it, just get one of those split ergonomic keyboards.

There is nothing like being forced to deal with it to make you improve :)

(Any typos here are due to phone "keyboards" :)

